# Is Lyft taking a commission on tips?



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

It’s ridiculous. Uber always has whole number tips. I get awkward tips on Lyft. Like $4.57. Wtf


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Some people tip like that to make their bill even. Like if my trip cost 12.99, I would tip 3.01 to make it an even $15.00. That's what most pax have told me.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> It's ridiculous. Uber always has whole number tips. I get awkward tips on Lyft. Like $4.57. Wtf


Lyft offers a percentage option, the rider is tipping you a percentage of the fare.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

^^^Yup, what this fella said ^^^


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> ^^^Yup, what this fella said ^^^


Yup. What this fella said about what the previous fella said. :thumbup:

:biggrin:


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. What this fella said about what the previous fella said. :thumbup:
> 
> :biggrin:


Ditto


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ditto


I Ditto your Ditto


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

New2This said:


> I Ditto your Ditto


^^^^^ what he said ^^^^^


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

If you dont want the change send it too me Geez.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't understand why no one understands that to understand this conundrum you have to understand that Lyft understands and gives a percentage tip option so the rider will understand. Understand now? 

Bye the way, in University studies examining an analysis of 1.2 million Lyft rides analyzed, they have determined the statistical mode of the tip % given is 0%. Independent analysis of the analyzed analysis confirmed this.


----------

